# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  30 hộ dân làm du lịch “homestay” tại Mỹ Sơn

## hieunt

*Với dự án du lịch giảm nghèo do chính phủ Luxembourg tài trợ thông qua Tổ chức Lao động thế giới (ILO), Khu di tích Mỹ Sơn sẽ chính thức khai trương dịch vụ du lịch và lưu trú tại nhà dân vào đầu tháng 3 tới đây.

*
_Dịch  vụ du lịch homestay được kỳ vọng sẽ kéo dài thời gian lưu trú của khách  tại Mỹ Sơn thay vì chỉ đến đây tham quan và trở lại thành phố 
_
Ban  Quản lý Di tích và Du lịch Mỹ Sơn cho biết: có tất cả 30 hộ dân được  chọn lựa tham gia vào chương trình, đã tham gia các khóa học cơ bản  những kỹ năng cần thiết đáp ứng cho việc đón khách. Trong đó tập trung  vào các kỹ năng ngoại ngữ giao tiếp, kỹ năng kinh doanh dịch vụ, kỹ năng  sơ cứu, cứu nạn, và kiến thức về phát triển du lịch bền vững. Trước  mắt, ILO đã hỗ trợ cho 5 hộ dân với 3000 USD/hộ để xây dựng cơ sở vật  chất như buồng phòng đón khách, nhà tắm, nhà vệ sịnh đạt tiêu chuẩn phục  vụ khách du lịch. Sẽ có 5 hộ dân được chọn để hỗ trợ tiếp theo. Giá dự kiến cho một ngày lưu trú của khách là 150.000-200.000 đồng. Dịch  vụ du lịch homestay được kỳ vọng sẽ kéo dài thời gian lưu trú của khách  tại Mỹ Sơn thay vì chỉ đến đây tham quan và trở lại thành phố. Theo đó,  mỗi tour du lịch ngoài lịch trình tham quan khu vực tháp cổ, du khách  sẽ được khám phá nhiều di tích văn hóa giá trị khác nằm trong khu vực  như cánh đồng khô, đình Mỹ Sơn, đập Thạch Bàn… cùng trải nghiệm những  nét sinh hoạt thường nhật riêng có của người dân nơi đây./.

----------

